

Why Ubuntu Sucks - linsys
http://www.pointsboard.net/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=66

======
jdvolz
This guy is basically saying that Ubuntu sucks because it does exactly what it
is intended to do, namely help convert Windows users to Linux and to make the
transition as easy as possible. While it may be true that more hardcore Linux
users don't like Ubuntu, it's hard to say something sucks when it does exactly
what it is intended to do.

------
kast
someone forgot one thing good about ubuntu

    
    
     its getting the linux name out there, and more people are looking at adoption of linux. (not many) :) just because you think your to fucking good for it doest mean its shit, if you really where a linux user you would be running slackware, or maybe LFS or Gentoo fucking fedora please.
    

